# Uber drivers sue London mayor over 'racially discriminatory' anti-pollution fees



## Goatsheep (Mar 28, 2018)

https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/01/uber-drivers-sue-london-mayor-over-racially-discriminatory-fees.html


----------



## Hybrid_Rolla (Dec 12, 2018)

That’s a far stretch. If they used hybrid or electric vehicles they’ll be exempt from the congestion charges.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Goatsheep said:


> https://www.cnbc.com/2019/03/01/uber-drivers-sue-london-mayor-over-racially-discriminatory-fees.html


Damn GLOBALISTS !

Damn AGENDA 21 !

Australia was SMART in throwing off the Globalist " CARBON TAX " Scheme !


----------



## Grumpy Old Man (Jul 7, 2018)

tohunt4me said:


> Damn GLOBALISTS !
> 
> Damn AGENDA 21 !
> 
> Australia was SMART in throwing off the Globalist " CARBON TAX " Scheme !


You got that right?


----------

